# my new project muscle bike need info please



## westernflyer (Apr 23, 2012)

i have a pic i dont have the bike yet it looks like it needs a chaingaurd if anyone has one.

also guy said it was a hawthorne 20in girls bike take a look tell me what u guys think 25bucks a good deal as is?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a GREAT deal for $25! I'd pay as much as $100 to get rid of that LOL


----------



## titus (Apr 23, 2012)

*super chopp potential*



westernflyer said:


> i have a pic i dont have the bike yet it looks like it needs a chaingaurd if anyone has one.
> 
> also guy said it was a hawthorne 20in girls bike take a look tell me what u guys think 25bucks a good deal as is?
> 
> View attachment 49621




looks like a great bike to learn with,  the parts are cool to begin with and some of them will definatly justify the cost.  if you ask me, the real value is in the frame...  no real collectors value but because of that it makes it perfect for modification!  time for some sweet choppin'  it's your bike you figure how to find the value, but know this if you wanted to pay $100 bucks and it made you happy to do it then that was the cost of your happieness.  can you put a price on happieness or creativity or learining?


----------



## westernflyer (Apr 23, 2012)

completely understand i also understand sometimes its not worth the money to put into the thing  like polishing a turd so to say.

was just wondering years and how much and hard to find a chaingaurd would be to find

value is on the bottom of my list but would like to know what the value is now and restored ima restore it 100% use as many oe parts as possibl ive always wanted one


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2012)

I think this bike was built by an overseas company called "Rapido". My step-dad's parents went to Montgomery Ward's a lot and that is where he got both of his bikes as a kid. One was a Rapido I'm told. The Rapido is rotting away as a cool lawn ornament I'm afraid. It sat for years next to a sack of road salt in a very poor enviornment. The chaingaurd will be very hard to find, especially here in the states. As far as I know, Ward's was the only place that had Rapido-built bikes.

The frame looks bent; very badly. I would probably find another frame and scrap that one. Or you can chop it if you must.


----------



## westernflyer (Apr 25, 2012)

ahhhhhh what? frame is fine where do u see a bend the girls bar? thats stock it doesnt say rapido anywhere ill look more there are numbers on the frame it does have the original wards sticker on the badge placing that says hawthorne wards riverside


----------



## how (Apr 25, 2012)

Sometime they clean up better than you would of thought..

here is one I bought for 10 bucks in that same condition,.,,I had the replacement seat laying around and put Schwinn pedals on it, replaced about 8 spokes..i just go offered 350 for it,,and turned it down


----------



## westernflyer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice bike! i really dig these bikes i jus gotta figure out the tranny as ima call it i gotta figure out if its a stuck cable or it needs adjusting at the hub to shift .i cleaned the hub out it was all like clay in there i mean greened it its drying now .... what should i fill it with or is it a multi greese kinda deal i thought oil would spill out i was hoping too . also where can i get replacment seat and sissy bar? my seat pan is beyond gone..... the post pan is fine


----------



## Stingman (Apr 30, 2012)

Good parts bike. I'd maybe give $20 if I needed the bars or something of that nature. Parts are parts!


----------

